# Best oven jerky racks



## mainehunter1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Just thought I would share this product. I ordered some not to long ago from Amazon and have been using them to make some good oven jerky. I know alot of people prefer other methods, but this one is for those of us who like to keep things simple!


Non-stick and stackable, I bought 2 sets and got free shipping too! cant beat that.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 2, 2012)

Cool!


~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks! I've been thinking about getting some stackable racks. Do those lock together or just sit on top of each other? Are they pretty stable?

When you get a minute would you do us a favor and swing by Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can give you a warm SMF welcome, Thanks!


----------



## mainehunter1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi, and thanks for the welcome!

The racks dont lock together. I guess that would be an improvement they could make. But I have stacked them up and havent had any problem. You could just secure them with a piece of wire. The legs swing out and in for storage and there are 2 positions they can be put in to change the footprint. Overall, I am happy with them. Cant wait to get some Venison soon.  I love me some deer jerky!


----------

